# Cold weather hunting boots?



## Notbeow (Apr 29, 2019)

What do you guys use? Rubber? Leather? PAC?
Any recommendations on cold weather hunting boots that are under the 200 mark?
Thanks


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Depends on if you’re hiking or still hunting, wet areas vs dry areas, etc. 

I’ve got different boots for different situations.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

18 years ago I ran across some decent looking boots at walmart for like $49 bucks. Waterproof, 800gram insulation. I gave'em a try. I ended up wearing them until last year, hunting, Snowmobiling, Ice fishing... they were fantastic. But, eventually they started to crack around the sides. I'd coated them a couple times with Shoe goo which extended them a bit. But, the final straw was the tread started tearing open. I was impressed how long they lasted actually.

But, after last years rifle hunt when I deemed them "worn plum out", I did some searching and found some "old new stock" shoes on Ebay in my size. I picked up another identical pair for $39.99. It was the only pair they had (luckily it was in my size). I tried them on and they seem identical to the other pair. Cant wait to give them a go, I hope I can get as much use out of them.

They were called Herman Survivors. I keep looking from time to time on Ebay to see if another pair pops up in my size. I really like them, especially for the price. They look like these:









Herman Survivors Mens CAMO HIKING BOOTS 1200G SIZE 8 Wide Waterproof NEW | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Herman Survivors Mens CAMO HIKING BOOTS 1200G SIZE 8 Wide Waterproof NEW at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





-DallanC


----------



## bthewilde (Feb 8, 2018)

Under $200 I would look at Vasque (a subsidiary of Redwing) and/or Bates. 









GX-8 Insulated Side Zip with GORE-TEX®


A durable waterproof side zip boot that is perfect for all seasons. Featuring a strong waterproof and breathable GORE-TEX® lining, your feet will stay prot




www.batesfootwear.com













Coldspark UltraDry™ | Vasque


The Coldspark UltraDry™ is a high performance winter hiking boot in black and gray that keeps feet warm, without the bulk. Stay on the move through winter with waterproof comfort and aggressive traction. Shop now at Vasque!




www.vasque.com


----------



## Lone_Hunter (Oct 25, 2017)

First thing is, how much do your feet sweat? That dictates how much insulation you'll need.

Personally, my feet tend to be on the sweaty side, so I don't need much insulation, 200 grams is what I personally go for, and no more then that. Overall, my cold weather hunting boot has been a leather pair of Irish Setter Elk trackers. The sole was starting to peel away at the toe, but had that fixed by my local cobbler. A few brads, and some shoe glue, and no problems since. Ive had them for a few years now. You have to maintain leather though. Once a year, saddle soap, and then whatever waterproofing/leather conditioning oil or paste your fond of.

As the year goes on, i'll up the anti on socks and insoles to increase the insulation value. I usually start the cold weather months with a summer pair of superfeet insoles, and summer hikiing socks, and end the year with wool superfeet insoles, with thick wool socks.

That's what works for me, everyones different i think.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

I have two pair of Redwing leather boots with the dimple soles. One is 400g and the other is 800g insulation. I've had these for over 10 years, and still going strong. The downfall to these boots, is they area on the heavier side compared to say, Crispi boots that are double the price of the Redwing's. 

I've been in the market for a Non-Insulated boot and have been looking at Crispi, Kenetrek and Zambrelan. It's tuff pulling $400+ from the pocket for a pair of boots, but, it's worth it for a stout well made boot that keeps your feet comfortable. I've seen poor quality boots hinder days afield because of sore feet and blisters.

No matter what brand of boot you get/have....Clean and oil them (if leather) to keep from cracking and the stitching falling apart that renders them useless. I like the Redwing warrantee! As long as I own them, they will clean and oil them. They also guarantee the soles and the stitching. That is, if you buy them from a Redwing shop.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Takes three pair to really be prepaid for most hunting situations.

Good pair of leather, lightly insulated for dry weather or dry habitat. Most brands in the $125-$190 will give you good service for years* if you do as Taxidermist says*...*CLEAN AND OIL regularly* and store with something like newspaper lightly packed inside to maintain their shape. Before you buy, put them on, both boots, and walk around the store for a few minutes...if they are not comfortable right off, don't buy them, don't plan on them magically breaking in and becoming comfortable sometime down the road.

Packs...hard to beat a pair of good old Sorel's in the snow or very cold damp weather. Not the best for long hard hikes, warmth is their specialty.

Now my favorite(didn't like them till I bought a pair)...rubber, 16" to 18" high(actually the good ones are Neoprene uppers with a tough rubber bottom and sole). You can get them everywhere from uninsulated to heavy insulation. Most are very comfy. Low maintenance and waterproof. A little too hot and sweaty for warm days.


----------



## DreadedBowHunter (Sep 22, 2021)

I have an insulated pair and a regular pair. You can insulate your own feet with good socks and not get stuck with sweaty feet going down in elevation or off the snow line. You can easily switch socks when you go uninsulated. The boots are [email protected]$$ for the price and I haven’t slipped once on crazy terrain. They feel like shoes but work like boots. Hunting Industry are probably gonna create day time boots and night time boots next 😆


----------



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

Lone_Hunter said:


> First thing is, how much do your feet sweat? That dictates how much insulation you'll need


this


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

When it comes down to it you need to find what works for you. I hunted and worked in the same pair of insulated boots during the cold weather. They were leather with only 400 gms of Thinsulate in them and my feet were fine even when I was working inside someones home. But one thing that I did with them was to purchase a boot dryer that I would put them on when I took them off while at home, they would be nice and dry along with warm when I put them on the next morning. But some want more insulation but I was fine with less. 

But you need to figure out your activity type for the proper boot. If you are going to sit in one place and not do much activity you need more insulation, if you are moving around you can get by with less.

Right now I have a pair of Menindl's that I'll wear when the weather turns cold. I have wore them when the temperatures are below zero and my feet and nice and warm.


----------

